# Wacker cut off saws



## Bfletch (Nov 5, 2020)

Does anyone have experience with any Wacker Neuson saws? Who actually makes them, manufacturer of the piston and Cylinder, are they worth a rebuild? Anything.

Thanks


----------



## furb (Nov 6, 2020)

All of them I’ve seen are dolmar. They had a lots of ignition failures judging from the ones I had and I think coils were $185. Id part it out before I’d fix it.


----------



## furb (Nov 6, 2020)

All of them I’ve seen are dolmar. They had a lots of ignition failures judging from the ones I had and I think coils were $185. Id part it out before I’d fix it. A lot of parts are NLA.


----------



## Bfletch (Nov 7, 2020)

Awesome, thanks


----------

